# Wanted -resonated Y-Pipe



## Uzzy_GTR (Aug 22, 2018)

Looking for a resonated Y-Pipe Milltek ideally to give my stock 19 car bit of a sound without jeopardizing the warranty.

Can collect, I'm based near Canary Wharf.


----------

